# [SOLVED] vpnc segfault, no longer working

## Princess Nell

I got a new laptop and can no longer use vpn.

It's a completely fresh install and, to make the initial setup easier, I'm using genkernel. Launching vpn from the command line (it doesn't work from network manager either, but the problem must be elsewhere), I simply get

```

Enter password for user@host: 

vpnc:  2966 Segmentation fault      vpnc "$@"                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Modifying the routing table ...

SIOCADDRT: No such device

SIOCADDRT: No such device

SIOCADDRT: No such device

SIOCADDRT: No such device

SIOCADDRT: No such device                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

```

and this in /var/log/messages

```

Jun  1 01:49:12 localhost NetworkManager[1848]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Jun  1 01:49:12 localhost kernel: traps: vpnc[2368] general protection ip:b77429bd sp:bfa99ce0 error:0 in libgcrypt.so.11.7.0[b7717000+83000]

```

This must be related to the tunnel device. Comparing the kernel config with the kernel from the old machine, I rebuilt with CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y and CONFIG_TUN=y, instead of modules, but the problem persists.

I can't believe I'm having this problem with genkernel :-/Last edited by Princess Nell on Mon Jun 24, 2013 9:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Princess Nell

Let me clarify this with a bit more evidence.

As root:

```

 # /usr/sbin/vpnc --debug 2 <site>

Enter password for user@server: 

   

vpnc version 0.5.3

S1 init_sockaddr

 [2013-06-01 14:54:08]

S2 make_socket

 [2013-06-01 14:54:08]

S3 setup_tunnel

 [2013-06-01 14:54:08]

   using interface tun0

S4 do_phase1_am

 [2013-06-01 14:54:08]

S4.1 create_nonce

 [2013-06-01 14:54:08]

S4.2 dh setup

 [2013-06-01 14:54:08]

S4.3 AM packet_1

 [2013-06-01 14:54:08]

S4.4 AM_packet2

 [2013-06-01 14:54:08]

   (Cisco Unity)

   (Xauth)

   (DPD)

   (Nat-T 02N)

   (unknown)

   (unknown)

   got ike lifetime attributes: 2147483 seconds

   IKE SA selected psk+xauth-aes128-sha1

   peer is XAUTH capable (draft-ietf-ipsec-isakmp-xauth-06)

   peer is DPD capable (RFC3706)

   peer is NAT-T capable (draft-02)\n

   peer is using type 130 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD) for NAT-Discovery payloads

   peer is using type 130 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD) for NAT-Discovery payloads

   NAT status: this end behind NAT? YES -- remote end behind NAT? no

S4.5 AM_packet3

 [2013-06-01 14:54:08]

Segmentation fault

 # lsmod|grep tun

tun                    12728  0 

 # dmesg|grep tun

[  285.715368] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[  285.715370] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

 # ls -l /dev/net/tun

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 10, 200 Jun  1 14:48 /dev/net/tun

 # 

```

When vpnc prompts for the password, I'm attaching an strace process in another terminal which wields some 80k of logs, ending with

```

write(1, "   e9869a50 f871ceb0 5770b541 ad"..., 48) = 48

write(1, "   DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82"..., 60) = 60

write(1, "   \n", 4)                    = 4

write(1, "   PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82 (ISA"..., 55) = 55

write(1, "   next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD"..., 39) = 39

write(1, "   length: 0018\n", 16)       = 16

write(1, "   ke.data:\n", 12)           = 12

write(1, "   696ce70b 0a3dea3a 2864f56a 3f"..., 48) = 48

write(1, "   DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82"..., 60) = 60

write(1, "   \n", 4)                    = 4

write(1, "   PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISA"..., 50) = 50

write(1, "   PARSE_OK\n", 12)           = 12

gettimeofday({1370094494, 50337}, NULL) = 0

getrusage(RUSAGE_SELF, {ru_utime={0, 10000}, ru_stime={0, 30000}, ...}) = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1370094494

times({tms_utime=1, tms_stime=3, tms_cutime=0, tms_cstime=0}) = -1360

--- SIGSEGV {si_signo=SIGSEGV, si_code=SI_KERNEL, si_addr=0} ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

```

----------

## Princess Nell

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-961270-highlight-.html

----------

